# niles gun show



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man what a disappointment. dont get me wrong, it was great to see nut to butt people (i assume gun people) out in force looking, lurking and buying. but whats up with these prices?? i got 2 boxes of Aguila .380 at $22 bucks each, i got 2 bucks back out of a fifty after taxes looked at some glock mags, guy wanted $28 each, i offered him $50 for 2. he said no way, litterly, told me no way!! what happened to the day a gun dealer would have jumped at that offer? i also talked to a guy about a bushmaster m-4, he walked away when i offered him $100 less his maked price make no mistake, they got us over a barrel right now with the firearm/ammo demand and they know it! i dont want to offend any gun dealers, this is not my intent. but come on man, this is why we go to gun shows, deal on items...also, if you think theres a shortage on ar type weapons, go to the niles gun show, plenty there, but you'll pay

before anyone says i want something for nothing or they gotta make a living too, i understand that. i just seemed to me, some of the dealers had this, no dealing attitude, pay what i say or walk away. i havent been to one in a year or 2 and i wont be going to another for many more years now. i can get my ammo online cheaper and without attitude. the guy i got the ammo from was in a good mood.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Its the same everywhere, since the everyone got the big scare. All supply and demand and greed


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yep the days of getting a deal at the shows are long gone, I can get a better deal at the shops around town, I dont know how many guns/scopes I would have bought from people if they would have simply dealt with me a little..by that I mean come down $20-30, I dont expect a drastic slash in your price...just work with me a little.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

the bartering is one of the most enjoyable parts of a private transaction, or dealer transaction for that part. if they wont budge on price i walk away, no not looking for something for nothing but c'mon thats what a gun show is all about! seems the current atmosphere has everyones greed factor way up.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

A buddy and I went to a gun show last Sunday after a turkey shoot. I was surprised to see the lack of ammo for sale and the sky high prices on most of the other stuff. I didn't try to deal with anyone because the prices were so high that I didn't want to insult anyone. I wanted to walk out of there with something though so I bought a box of 00 buckshot (12 pellets), some CCI .44 cal bird shot and a police holster for a .38 cal revolver. I'm glad they are still having gun shows around, but it sure isn't like it use to be that's for sure.


----------



## firehawkmph (Aug 14, 2008)

My buddy owns a gun store. He deals mostly in collectable guns. He says ammo is almost impossible for him to get now. His suppliers are out. He is paying 2-3 times what ammo used to cost a year ago. Don't blame the guys at the shows. Blame the government. They have stopped the importing of a lot of foreign ammo from Russia. It creates a panic when they do stuff like that and everyone I talk to is stocking up. I can't say I blame them. Hope it doesn't get much worse before it eases up.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

firehawkmph said:


> My buddy owns a gun store. He deals mostly in collectable guns. He says ammo is almost impossible for him to get now. His suppliers are out. He is paying 2-3 times what ammo used to cost a year ago. Don't blame the guys at the shows. Blame the government. They have stopped the importing of a lot of foreign ammo from Russia. It creates a panic when they do stuff like that and everyone I talk to is stocking up. I can't say I blame them. Hope it doesn't get much worse before it eases up.
> Mike Hawkins


I can understand what your saying..but some of it is just bleeding the public, I have seen guys asking $30 for a box of 9MM ball, I have heard of guys buying up all the ammo a particular store/shop has then laughing all the way out the door about what a killing he will make at the gunshow, there is one shop that I know of that the day after the election had all his stuff jacked way up...stuff that he bought weeks/months before any panics or supply shortages.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

It has been years since I was at the Niles gun show and it will be years before I go back. Around 2001, I was looking for a Mini-14. The show wanted over a hundred more for a used one VS 100 less for a new one at Gander MT around the corner. Plus 5 bucks to get in. I bought a .50 dental pick for cleaning my guns. Ended up really costing me 5.50 

Ez, I just picked up a used, never been fired S&W AR off of a guy at work. Cheaper than a new Bushmasters. Keep looking, you'll find one.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

The sad part alot of guys who have stocked up on ammo don't plan to shoot it. I know at least 3 guys who have thousands of 9mm rounds I ask why do you need that many rounds they all say just incase you can't find them in the future we need to stock up.When folks thought we might have a hard time geting gas due to wars or hurricanes gas went to $4 or $5 a gallon. If everyone would just buy what they plan to shoot and stop buying up every box on the shelf at walmart ,cabelas or any other dealer as soon as it hits the shelf there would be plenty of ammo to go around and the price will fall keep stock pileing it and watch the price go through the roof.
Angler ss


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Angler ss said:


> The sad part alot of guys who have stocked up on ammo don't plan to shoot it. I know at least 3 guys who have thousands of 9mm rounds I ask why do you need that many rounds they all say just incase you can't find them in the future we need to stock up.When folks thought we might have a hard time geting gas due to wars or hurricanes gas went to $4 or $5 a gallon. If everyone would just buy what they plan to shoot and stop buying up every box on the shelf at walmart ,cabelas or any other dealer as soon as it hits the shelf there would be plenty of ammo to go around and the price will fall keep stock pileing it and watch the price go through the roof.
> Angler ss


I for one have allmost allways bought ammo by the 1000s because it is cheeper and because I don't want to be at the mercy of stores/dealers when I want to go shootGot most of my ammo/guns before the chosen one got in office


----------



## Brad617 (Apr 12, 2006)

firehawkmph said:


> My buddy owns a gun store. He deals mostly in collectable guns. He says ammo is almost impossible for him to get now. His suppliers are out. He is paying 2-3 times what ammo used to cost a year ago. Don't blame the guys at the shows. Blame the government. They have stopped the importing of a lot of foreign ammo from Russia. It creates a panic when they do stuff like that and everyone I talk to is stocking up. I can't say I blame them. Hope it doesn't get much worse before it eases up.
> Mike Hawkins


My Brother also owns a gun shop. Stuff is no longer cheap! There is not that much mark up on most new guns and ammo. It has all went up drastictacaly and almost impossible to get alot of stuff. Now he can and does deal on used guns as he usally has a little more room to playwith price. And On ammo and some guns he does not have to haggle on price someone will buy it. Of course he has overhead and lots of xtra cost I dont thing gunshow people have.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Sounds like a rerun looking at this old thread. History repeating its self.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

Everyone&#8217;s going by GunBroker prices. Think about it, why would a gun store sell me a M&P for $435.00 when people on GunBroker are more than happy to pay $650.00


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Was in a local gun shop two weeks ago and was talking to guy who recently purchased $10,000 worth of Ammo. He said he did right before the school shooting. I asked why so much... he said he was preparing for the collapse. He said sure the purchases of ammo and guns has gone up since the gun control talk but there is more to it than just that. He showed me pictures of the ammo they were loading into the back of his pickup.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Funny this thread popped up, the gun show is going on today and tomorrow in niles. I got an hour to burn, maybe ill ride on out there and look at how high ammo is


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

In columbus I've noticed $3 to $5 per box, and %0 to $100 per gun. That's at the big box stores. Vance's seems to have limited how much gouging their doing, at least compared to what they could be doing. Buckeye and Woodburys seeem about equal.....

Mr. A

(2013)
Bass: 0
catfish: 0
bluegill: 0
Other: 0


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have pretty much given up on trying to buy anything AR related or semi-auto handgun related for awhile, prices are just so out of wack. There is very little out in the shops and places like Armslist the prices are nutty to, handgun ammo and rifle ammo in 223, 308 and 22LR should be brought in on a Brinks truck anymore. I have some $$$ for a gun purchase but I think I am going to save myself the hassle and just buy a bolt-gun.


----------

